# Black Friday!



## beautifulxface (Nov 13, 2009)

BF is probably one of my favorite day's of the year next to Christmas, Lol. Probably because it feels a bit like Christmas - just a month early. 

That, and I love deals!! 

I've already been kind of a freak and trolling around on internet for the list of places I'm going to try and hit. 

My mom and I always get together each year on Thanksgiving day and run down to the grocery store, grab the paper and come home and sit and make lists and highlight and mark things we're going to go out and get. :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





: 

Is anyone else excited for this?


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 13, 2009)

What's Black Friday?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 13, 2009)

^^  day after thanksgiving where there's a shit ton of sales. it's the biggest day for christmas shopping.
and to answer the original question, yes i get excited for black friday. i do think it's a crazy ass day but where i'm from (kansas city, mo) it's just got the christmas feeling in the air that i love (i know i sound corny as hell) and it's nice to hear the holiday music and see people (for the most part) in cheerul moods.
i like it. i don't go all early at the ass crack of dawn when there's a million people in line. that freaks me out. every year, somebody gets trampled to death and that's freaks me out when some ppl go overboard with it. i normally wait til late afternoon to get out and shop....


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 13, 2009)

i'm kinda pleased that we don't have anything like the is in the uk! i work in a shop and would be scared if people were literally being trampled just to get to the goods! plus i bet some people get a bad attitude which again wouldn't make it nice for the workers!

but that said i hope you us guys can grab yourselves some bargains!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 13, 2009)

I've done it once, and never again.  I can't take the crowds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus I've never really found the deals to be that spectacular.  Sounds like you & your mom are going to have a great day!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 13, 2009)

i never go to black friday sales because i can't wake up so early. actually it's more like i'm not willing to!! i think it's crazy! i don't like being in crowded stores. the electronic stores do have great deals on BF but i don't need anything. 

the gilroy outlets open at 12 midnight on BF! now that's even crazier!


----------



## makeba (Nov 13, 2009)

some people live for this day!!! i did this two years in a row and said never again becuz of the chaos that was at the Wal-Mart store i was at. some people are in line around 4am to be ready when doors open at 5am. what i do now is start a layaway of items at stores that still have it and pick up my items around 9am, that way works for me. i have learned to start my shopping early oct so that way i avoid the hustle.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 13, 2009)

we don't have Black Friday here in Canada but we have Boxing Day sales. I tend to avoid the malls that day though....I don't like it when ppl are overcrowding the stores and fighting over items, not a pretty sight :/

The only stuff I've bought on boxing day were electronics (online) at Futureshop...I wouldn't go to the store physically


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 13, 2009)

Cyber Monday is just as good...if not better than Black Friday. I'll take deals any day I can get em.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_we don't have Black Friday here in Canada but we have Boxing Day sales. I tend to avoid the malls that day though....I don't like it when ppl are overcrowding the stores and fighting over items, not a pretty sight :/

The only stuff I've bought on boxing day were electronics (online) at Futureshop...I wouldn't go to the store physically_

 
yeah the day after boxing day is hell on earth in my shop! people are literrally shouting at each other because they 'were there first' if you get grabbed by somebody else. i've even had people moaning becausde they've had to wait for too long at the till to pay! what do you expect stupid?! it's busy!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 14, 2009)

I work in retail and I can't believe the foolishness that happens on Black Friday. Due to the nature of my position I'm in the store Thanksgiving morning in order to get things ready for the Black Friday sales. There is a Best Buy in my complex and I've walked out at 8am Thursday morning to see ppl in tents for the sale Friday. To give up time with your family to MAYBE get $50 off a $200 camera is disgusting to me. In the years I've worked Black Friday I've seen ppl fight each other over simple items. The size of the crowds can bring out the nasty sides of people. It can be down right scary. The only upside I can think of is the store making its sales goals for the day and because of the steady stream of customers the day goes by quickly.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I work in retail and I can't believe the foolishness that happens on Black Friday. Due to the nature of my position I'm in the store Thanksgiving morning in order to get things ready for the Black Friday sales. There is a Best Buy in my complex and I've walked out at 8am Thursday morning to see ppl in tents for the sale Friday. To give up time with your family to MAYBE get $50 off a $200 camera is disgusting to me. In the years I've worked Black Friday I've seen ppl fight each other over simple items. The size of the crowds can bring out the nasty sides of people. It can be down right scary. The only upside I can think of is the store making its sales goals for the day and because of the steady stream of customers the day goes by quickly._

 
So very true.  Wasn't it last year someone was actually trampled to death in a Walmart?  I don't see how you could be actually walking on someone and not do a damn thing about it.  I can't see how a sale would be more important than someone's life, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 14, 2009)

Canada's equivalent (Boxing Day Dec 26th) is enough for me. It's awful!! I usually work during boxing day and it is the most draining thing. Because of this i NEVER go shopping on Boxing Day! Though i might hit up Lush if i can, they are having a promo along the lines of buy 1 get 2 for free.


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 14, 2009)

I would never go to a place like Walmart for Black Friday, people are too crazy in stores like that. I wouldn't mind going to an outlet mall though for little deals on things like designer purses and shoes, but def no way would I trample people in Walmart for toys and electronics.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love shopping online so I can avoid how freaking annoying crowded stores are!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 14, 2009)

Although the concept of Black Friday (sales and the "beginning" of the holiday season) is great, people take it as an excuse to be bitchy and rude. I did Black Friday once and I will never do it again, I could not believe that people were being so mean to each other when the holidays are supposed to be about being kind to each other and being thankful for what you have. I don't understand shoving peoople out of the way and being mean just to save a few dollars. I would rather spend a little more money if it means that I can avoid black friday.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 16, 2009)

I used to do that with my mom and siblings.  I was never a fan of it, but it was the last straw as a customer when I waited outside of a Best Buy and the wind chill made the temperature below zero.  We found out that the people near the front of the line had been there since before 12:00pm on Thanksgiving day.
The employees were told to tell us that they had "enough to go around" when they really didn't and they didn't bother to regulate the line and keep people who had camped there over night in shifts from letting in a flood of friends and family at the front of the line around opening time.  These people of course took all of the coupons, but the staff didn't care.  Then they let us in and claimed that we weren't in the right place to get X item because the line for X was near the balloons (but of course).  We ended up bitching at them for being such jerks (since the balloons were barely visible and they hadn't spelled this out before opening the doors) that they gave up and let us get whatever the hell we wanted.  I ended up leaving empty handed which they of course didn't like.

Then last year I had to work that mad house as an employee.  Luckily the company that I was with wasn't shady like Best Buy and we didn't make any promises to customers, but boy were things busy.  Black Friday might be nice for the economy and all, but I generally do everything I can to avoid it.


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I used to be really excited about Black Friday, but through the years I've felt that it's more of a pain.

I only do BF shopping with my husband and his brother; 2 big gansta looking fellos, you better run!  My brother in law doesn't mess around.  If someone messes with us or starts crap, he's there to back me up, lol.  A lot of people tend to bring their bad attitudes to BF.  

Another thing is... Northern California is over populated, so there's not enough stores for BF shoppers.  I usually travel out of the area to do BF shopping.  This year, I may go to the outlets (maybe a CCO, I think they give an extra 10% off?!  Correct me if I'm wrong).  And then from there, check out a Walmart and Target.  Target will have $3 appliances! Cool, lol.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 17, 2009)

I completely agree with L1LMAMAJ!! I think its crazy! And I hate the crowded stores, and yea.. just not for me! My sister on the other hand.. she LOVES it. She maps out her day the night before with what stores shes going to and what shes getting there.


----------



## sierrao (Nov 17, 2009)

i usually do black friday with my sister. we get in the car and sit in the mall parking lot like at 4 lol. but this year we're going to st.louis for black friday im so excited, hopefully i wont get trampled lol


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Nov 19, 2009)

I think Im gonna skip out on bf sales this year.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 20, 2009)

I love Black Friday! I honestly get a rush from shopping on BF! I don't know what it is... the sales? the chaos? the feast from the day before?
It just gives me some sort of high!


----------



## marcie2222 (Nov 24, 2009)

0


----------



## hello_my_apple (Nov 25, 2009)

i cant wait for BLACK FRIDAY! too bad MAC doesnt have any sales!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I work in retail and I can't believe the foolishness that happens on Black Friday. Due to the nature of my position I'm in the store Thanksgiving morning in order to get things ready for the Black Friday sales. There is a Best Buy in my complex and I've walked out at 8am Thursday morning to see ppl in tents for the sale Friday. To give up time with your family to MAYBE get $50 off a $200 camera is disgusting to me. In the years I've worked Black Friday I've seen ppl fight each other over simple items. The size of the crowds can bring out the nasty sides of people. It can be down right scary. The only upside I can think of is the store making its sales goals for the day and because of the steady stream of customers the day goes by quickly._

 
I agree. In general, money just brings the ugly out of people. It shocks me how nasty people can get over sales, free things, etc. Like trampling over people and getting into fights. Over what? It's one thing to want to save money on things like rent, bills, but for a $20 DVD player or $5 off an iPod? All inessential items. No thanks. I'll save myself the anxiety.


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 25, 2009)

no =( because my mom will neer bring me because she doesn't want to get caught up in the hype. but have tons o fun!


----------



## twilightessence (Nov 25, 2009)

I see a lot of things I want on Black Friday, but honestly, I doubt I'll go out and get them. And if I do, I'm going to wait until after 12 when all the "Door Busters" are done LOL. Now Cyber Monday? I'm ALL over that. No chance of getting trampled!


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Nov 25, 2009)

Nope. No deal is worth dealing with that chaos.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 25, 2009)

I think I'm gonna do some Black Friday shopping online! Nothing like being in the comforts of my own home, no crazy shoppers, no waking up early. =)


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 25, 2009)

Not a big fan of shopping on Black Friday either--more so when I have to work on the actual day, which I have to do this week. I get stressed out just trying to find parking on top of fending off the crowds, lol.  

Lucky for me I've already finished my Christmas shopping. Yay!


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 26, 2009)

2moro I'm just gonna walk by Best Buy near my house to laugh at all the people who line up to the store at like 11am on THANKSGIVING DAY! Is it really that serious to save $50 on a PS3? SMH


----------



## forevernars (Nov 27, 2009)

To be honest this whole BF/Christmas stuff just ticks me off!!!! It's just a way for them to say hey spend all your money.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 27, 2009)

I have to work 11 to 5 in a clothing store at the mall. I've never worked a black friday before, I'm pretty nervous.

Hope everyone gets some great deals though!


----------



## kariii (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank god for Online shopping. I already bought a computer with a great deal off Dell.. and I dont think I need much else.


----------



## MsHielo (Nov 27, 2009)

No crazy super-early in the morning stuff for me - none of the deals have really been worth it for me the past few years. My dad and I will probably check things out a little later on, after most of the "waiting for a sale since Thanksgiving Day" crowd has dispersed. Thankfully, my Christmas shopping's already done, so there isn't an urge to make sure I get a good deal for someone else - things are far more relaxed.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 27, 2009)

When I got to work Wednesday at 9pm there were already ppl lined up in front of Best Buy. SMH


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 27, 2009)

Well here it is Black Friday and I am at work - working hard as you can see
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hehe!  Anyway I get off at 1:00 so that is not so bad.  Coming home from Thanksgiving dinner last night, around 7 p.m., we passed our local Best Buy and there were already about 30 people there standing in line!  I have never done that and don't suspect that I ever will.  I hate being cold and it was quite chilly last night!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 27, 2009)

with the economy in the states the way it is, black friday is kind of pointless this year. stores have been giving these same deals, and better, all year and i'm sure they'll continue to up until the end of december.

plus, fighting the crowds and waking up at midnight just isn't worth the fifty bucks you might save on a five hundred dollar shopping bill.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_plus, fighting the crowds and waking up at midnight just isn't worth the fifty bucks you might save on a five hundred dollar shopping bill._

 
I agree!  My sanity is definitely worth more than the savings I could possibly get!!


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm not going out there. Black Friday seems to bring out the worst in people. I don't want to save money that bad. I'm just going to stay home where it is safe. Good luck to those who decide to brave the madness.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 27, 2009)

ok Black Friday is a time where u really have to look around!! NO lie
I see laptops on sale for $500 -_- which to me isn't really a sale, then today I go to some random store, the same laptop I bought was on sale for $200 smh.
But you know something, my friend and I worked at a store ( won't say name) and all the y would do is jack up the prices, then slash the prices again to make it seem like a sale and trust me, this is a very well known store


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 28, 2009)

well I really didnt have an option...were I live we ONLY have a Kmart and JC Penny's...no mall ..no sephora,mac, best buy, walmart nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And Im sure as hell not getting up early to go to kmart or jc penny


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenxbeauty* 

 
_I have to work 11 to 5 in a clothing store at the mall. I've never worked a black friday before, I'm pretty nervous.

Hope everyone gets some great deals though!_

 
I worked Black Friday last year and it's busy, but it's not tooo bad considering...  Our bosses knew the madhouse that the place can become so they had a buffet ready for us when we took our break.  One of the managers blacked out breaks around the time the door busters were ending, but the individual department managers let us take breaks anyways.  We had some crazy deal hunters, but most people were incredibly sympathetic to us.


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 30, 2009)

I used to work for JC Penney, and you bet your butt they blacked out breaktimes on us for Black Friday.

But that's nothing compared to my being to work at 5am, working a 10 hour shift, and not getting any kind of break at all this year, with the place I currently work.

And that was ontop of doing the same thing Thanksgiving. Yeah, no holiday off for us. And all I heard all day was fakey apologies from the people coming in to shop for last-minute things...they're not sorry I can't spend time with my family, they're here shopping!

I hate Black Friday. Hate it. And these people who go out and contribute to the crowd are the reason why corporate america treats some of us like robots.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Nov 30, 2009)

I didn't go out that day but my boyfriend had to work that day (he works at american eagle) and said an old lady fainted because of all the chaos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She turned out to be okay though.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Dec 1, 2009)

I worked at macy's on black friday and honestly none of the sales were any different then the ones my department had on the wednesday before thanksgiving. it wasn't too crazy just a lot of ringing on the register and then fixing merchandise after people plowed through it. my manager was great about breaks. he made out a whole schedule for everyone for the whole day with where you were supposed to be for every hour of your shift. he also scheduled 1 hour lunches so everyone got one as well as a 30 min break. it went really smoothly that because everyone knew what they were supposed to be doing. i've never gone out on black friday so working was my first experience with it and i think if the economy was better it would have been worse.


----------

